# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  Routing | ادبیات کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

## mahdi_artur

*سلام خدمت عزیزان
مسیر یابی (Routing) بخشی از ماجرای هر راه هست که عموما توسط شروع کننده به بهانه های مختلف مظلوم واقع میشه.
غالب اوقات ابتدای راه، مسیر مشخص هست ولی ادامه خیر. یک مدلِ رایج از بهانه هایی که مسیر رو تاریک می کنه اینه که دانستن ادامه راه رو جزو حواشی کنکور بدانیم و با شعار "حالا بخون. هر چی شد، شد." طی مسیر کنیم. در ثانی اواسط سال با سوالات این چنینی زیاد روبرو میشیم: "من کتاب a رو کار کردم، الان به سراغ کدام منبع برم؟" ، "جهت جمع بندی کتاب x بهتره یا y" و ...
دلیل نوشتن این مقاله کوتاه روشن شدن مسیر و پاسخی به سوالات این چنینی بود. در این قسمت از بحث روتینگ میپردازیم به منابع کنکور.

بعنوان یک نقشه راه که ادامه مسیر رو نشون میده شما عزیزان نیز میتونید مسیری که خودتون در مطالعه منابع طی کردین رو در این تاپیک تشریح کنید. هیچ ایرادی نداره که راه برای دوستان تون روشن بشه و هر دم بیل و یلخی به بحث تهیه منابع ورود نکنن. دوستان عزیز به تعداد کنکوری های روی این کره خاکی منبع و مسیر داریم. این مسیر ها هم صرفا یک پیشنهاد هست و میتونه بازخورد مختلفی از هر دسته از دانش آموزان داشته باشه و این کاملا طبیعیه پس لطفا در زمینه تهیه منابع حتما به توان مطالعاتی و روش یادگیری خودتون هم دقت کنید. ولی از نظر سطح بندی به نظرم سطح بندی دانش آموزان فقط در دروس پایه دهم و یازدهم صحیح هست و اونقدری هم که روی این قضیه مانور میدن هم اهمیت نداره و این کار بیشتر جنبه بیزنسی داره تا کنکوری. دروس دوازدهم هم که برای اکثر بچه ها تازگی داره پس سطح بندی معنایی نداره. 

راهنمای رنگ بندی نوشته ها:
رنگ نارنجی = منبع پیشنهادی (نام و مشخصات کلی)
رنگ آبی = محدوده زمانی پیشنهادی جهت مطالعه منبع
رنگ سبز = میانگین حجم پیشنهادی مطالعاتی از منبع در هفته برحسب تعداد تست یا صفحه از کتاب (این اعداد با توجه به حجم منبع مد نظر تعیین شده اند)
رنگ صورتی و بنفش = نکات افزوده 

دروس عمومی کنکور:

رُوتینگ درس فارسی »

دستور:
START از تابستان سال کنکور
----» مطالعه دستور زبان نشر دریافت سبطی از تیر تا اواخر شهریور میانگین هفته ای 20 صفحه
----» اتمام دستور دریافت تا اوایل مهر ماه
----» مرور درسنامه خلاصه و کم حجمِ دستور زبان فارسی نشر الگو مبحثی عبدالمحمدی و زدن تست های هر مبحث از این کتاب از مهر تا اواخر آذر میانگین هفته ای 50 تست
----» اتمام الگو تا اوایل دی ماه
----» بازگشت ، مرور و تکمیل با تست های مارک دار کتاب دریافت و الگو از دی تا اواخر بهمن (بهترین زمان خلاصه نویسی و رفع اشکال) 
----» اتمام مارکدار ها تا اوایل اسفند ماه
----» شروع آزمون های جامع کنکوری و موج آزمون و تیزشیم از اسفند ... (ادامه مسیر مربوط میشه به آزمون های جامع ادبیات که میگم باید چطور کار بشه)

آرایه های ادبی:
START از تابستان سال کنکور
----» مطالعه فصل دوم آرایه های ادبی مبحثی عبدالمحمدی تک آرایه ها + تست های تک آرایه از تیر تا اواخر شهریور میانگین هفته ای 15 صفحه
----» اتمام تک آرایه های الگو تا اوایل مهر ماه
----» فصل 3 و 4 الگو زدن تست ها (در تحلیل تست ها بازگشت به درسنامه فصل 2 و رفع اشکال + خلاصه نویسی) از مهر تا اواخر آذر میانگین هفته ای 60 تست
----» بازگشت ، مرور و تکمیل با تست های مارک دار کتاب الگو فصل 2 و 4 از دی تا اواخر بهمن (بهترین زمان تکمیل خلاصه نویسی، رفع اشکال و تحلیل تست های آرایه آزمون های گزینه دو/سنجش/قلم چی) 
----» اتمام مارکدار ها، تکمیل خلاصه و رفع اشکال تا اوایل اسفند ماه
----» شروع آزمون های جامع کنکوری و موج آزمون و تیزشیم از اسفند ... (ادامه مسیر مربوط میشه به آزمون های جامع ادبیات)

نکته مهم: بعضی بچه ها ممکنه در سال های پایه روی مبحث آرایه کار خاصی نکرده باشن، مثلا حتی تعریف کلی آرایه ها رو هم بلد نباشن و یا به هر دلیل دیگه ای حس کنند درسنامه الگو واسشون کمه، پیشنهادم به این دسته مشاهده تدریس آرایه ها از کلاس شاهین زاد در تابستان و بعدا زدن تست تک آرایه از الگو هست.

قرابت معنایی:
START از تابستان سال کنکور
----» مطالعه مفاهیم فارسی دهم ، یازدهم و دوازدهم از کتاب قرابت معنایی نشر الگو + تست های درس به درس قرابت دهم یازدهم دوازدهم یعنی صفحات 75 تا 339 + تست های 741 تا 1400 الگو(بعد از مطالعه مفاهیم هر درس زدن تست های همون درس) از تیر تا اواخر مهر میانگین هفته ای 15 صفحه مفهوم + 40 تست 
----» اتمام مفاهیم و تست های درس به درس الگو تا اوایل آبان ماه
----» مطالعه مفاهیم پر تکرار قرابت الگو و زدن شبی 1 نون شب قرابت یعنی صفحات 10 تا 74 + تست های 1 تا 740 الگو از آبان تا اواخر دی
----»اتمام مفاهیم پر تکرار و حجم عمده نون شب ها تا اوایل بهمن
----» بازگشت و مرور با تست های مارک دار فصل به فصل و نون شب های الگو از بهمن تا اواخر اسفند
----» ادامه نون شب ها از 1 فروردین تا آخر اردیبهشت (در کنار آزمون های جامع کنکوری ...)

لغت و املا:
START از مهر ماه 
----» مطالعه درس به درس مطابق آزمونی که شرکت می کنید از کتاب لغت و املای نشر دریافت یا الگو یا خیلی سبز انتهای هر هفته (5شنبه یا جمعه) تست رگباری لغت و املا از خوانده شده های همان هفته بزنید.
* مختص بچه های پر تلاش که لغت و املا رو هم تابستون بستن یا توان تست زنی بالایی دارند ----» نون شب حفظیات تلا (الگو) رو بگیرن و ترجیحا از مهر ماه شبی 1 آزمون بزنند. بهتره همزمان با حفظ کردن لغات سراغ این کتاب نیاید چون روند تون فرسایشی میشه. نون شب تلا بیشتر به درد پشت کنکوری ها یا دوستان قوی میخوره.
* به هیچ عنوان لغت خواندن رو به بعد از عید موکول نکنید. 80 درصد بچه ها بعد از عید لغت میشه جزو حذفیاتشون چون دیگه وقت نمیکنن بخونن.
* اگر تابستون خواستید لغت بخونید (که اصلا توصیه نمی کنم) فقط لغات انتهای کتاب درسی سه پایه رو چند دور مطالعه کنید.

تاریخ ادبیات:
اگه میخواید حتما تست تاریخ کنکور رو بزنید:
--»START از مهر ماه با تاریخ ادبیات نشر الگو و مطالعه درس به درس و زدن تست مطابق برنامه آزمون و در کنارش بعنوان کار ویژه فصل های 2 تا 9 و قلمرو های الگو  
اگه واستون مهم نیست که حتما تستش رو بزنید و فقط میخواید نخوانده باقی نمونه:
--» START از عید با فصل تاریخ ادبیات کتاب مبحثی خیلی سبز مطالعه درسنامه و زدن تست ها.

شروع جمع بندی با زدن آزمون جامع:

جمع بندی نوع اول (مینی جمع بندی)
مدل اول برای اونایی هست که آزمون میدن، یهو آزمون میگه برو کل ادبیات دهمو بخون بیا. اون موقع میری سراغ= مارک دار های مبحثی هات + آزمون شماره 1 تا 10 موج آزمون و اونایی که قوی ترن بعد از اینا میرن سراغ فصل آزمونای تیزشیم از شاهین زاد (نشر مشاوران آموزش) اون آزمونا رو هم میزنن و تحلیل میکنن.

جمع بندی نوع دوم (جمع بندی اصلی)
از اول اسفند (یا اواسط یا اواخر اسفند مهم نیست، مهم اینه مبحثی هاتون کامل جمع شده باشن و به نقطه خوبی رسیده باشید)
کنکوریوم عمومی -----» هر دو روز یک بار 1 آزمون عمومی کنکور + تحلیل کامل
موج آزمون -----» آزمون شماره 11 تا 64 + تحلیل کامل 
تیزشیم -----» کنکور آزمونای 1 تا 5 + تحلیل کامل 

تحلیل کامل که میگم منظورم چیه؟
 در ادبیات وقتی ...
* تست لغت و املا غلط زدی حتما یک دفترچه کنارت داشته باش ، اون لغت و مشابه لغت رو همراه با معنی داخل یه دفترچه کوچیک یادداشت کن
مثال:
سیماب: جیوه
ولی » سیم : نقره
ترجیح: برتری دادن (رجحان)
ولی » ترجیه: امید داشتن
اسیر: در بند، گرفتار
ولی » اثیر: کره آتش
یا مثلا ستور جمع نیست
با اینکه خیلی بهش میاد که جمع باشه ولی ستوران جمعه !
* تست آرایه زدی و استعاره مشکل داشتی حتما داخل چند برگه a4 نکات مربوط به استعاره را از جزوه/کتاب بخوان و چکیده از آن نکات را داخل آن برگه های a4 یادداشت کن، کنایه ها را یادداشت کن ، تلمیح های خاص و بیت های خاص را یادداشت کن داخلش. دائم این برگه ها رو مرور کن.
مثال:
نکته مهم:
هر تشخیصی استعاره هست
هر استعاره مصرحه ای مجاز هست.
دلیل:
گل خندید
گل مانند انسانی هست که می‌خندد
شکر تو مرا بیهوش کرد
گونه های مانند شکر استفاده لغت در معنی غیر اصلی
* تست زبان فارسی اشتباه زدی حتما یک دفتر 40 برگ داشته باش و نکات مهم تر تست ها رو بنویس داخلش = این خودش یه خلاصه خیلی توپ میشه واسه زبان فارسی.
مثال:
اگر نهاد حذف شده باشه و فعل شناسه اون نهادو داشته باشه، نهاد حذف به قرینه لفظی شده نه معنوی.
مثال: مُردم.
من حذف به قرینه لفظی شده.
مثال بهتر:رفت
او حذف لفظی شده.
* تست تاریخ ادبیات اشتباه زدی انتهای دفترچه ای که برای لغات بود نکات خاص اون تست ها رو یادداشت کن و قبل از شروع آزمونِ 2 نکات آزمون 1 رو مرور کن واسه خودت.
مثال:
اسرار نامه مال عطار
الهي نامه مال سنايي
الهی نامه عطار هم داره
* تست قرابت اشتباه زدی؟ موضوع کلی اون بیتی که دیر متوجه نکته اش شدی یا کلا متوجه مفهومش نشدی رو بعد از مطالعه کامل پاسخنامه تست به صورت رمز دار و خلاصه (چند کلمه ای برای تغلب) بنویس کنار همون بیت وقتی میخوای قرابت مرور کنی یه نگاه به بیت میندازی و مفهومش سریع یادت میاد و این خودش یه مرور محسوب میشه.

4-5 هفته به کنکور برای مرور سریع
مطالعه فصل 1 موج آزمون + مطالعه خلاصه های خودمون + تحلیل آزمون ادبیات جامع های قلم چی » گزینه دو » گاج » سنجش
ما خیلی خفنیم و این بالایی ها واسمون زیاد نیست دیگه چیکار کنیم؟ 20 آزمون حرف آخر درس ادبیاتش رو هم بزنید : ))  

فعلا درس ادبیات رو نوشتم تا بعدا تکمیل کنم.*

----------


## kousar_s

ممنون از تگتون چطور براتون پیغام خصوصی بفرستم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kousar_s


ممنون از تگتون چطور براتون پیغام خصوصی بفرستم


سلام خصوصی رو بسته بودم این هفته.
باز میکنم الان بفرستید*

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام ارزششو داره الان تاریخ ادبیات بخونم ؟؟؟؟؟؟تاحالا نخوندم ولی بقیه مباحثو تقریبا با همین روالی که شما گفتید خوندم 
چون معلوم نیست چطور سوال بدن خیلی تردید دارم ...
و کتاب جمع بندی ادبیات مهروماه خواستم بگیرم ،من نمونشو دیدم بد تبود خواستم نظر شمارم بپرسم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


سلام ارزششو داره الان تاریخ ادبیات بخونم ؟؟؟؟؟؟تاحالا نخوندم ولی بقیه مباحثو تقریبا با همین روالی که شما گفتید خوندم 
چون معلوم نیست چطور سوال بدن خیلی تردید دارم ...
و کتاب جمع بندی ادبیات مهروماه خواستم بگیرم ،من نمونشو دیدم بد تبود خواستم نظر شمارم بپرسم


بله ارزششو داره
از خیلی سبز مبحثی فصل تاریخ ادبیاتش رو بخون و تموم شد تستاشو بزن پایه به پایه. (دانلودی بخون حجمش زیاد نیست)
---------------------------------
کتاب خوبیه از نظر درسنامه خیلی شبیه خط ویژه ست. درسنامه موج هم خوبه که آزموناشم بزنی بعدا بازم تست سطح بالا خواستی فصل آزمونای تیزشیم شاهین زاد اینا هم خیلی خوبن.*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *
> 
> بله ارزششو داره
> از خیلی سبز مبحثی فصل تاریخ ادبیاتش رو بخون و تموم شد تستاشو بزن پایه به پایه. (دانلودی بخون حجمش زیاد نیست)
> ---------------------------------
> کتاب خوبیه از نظر درسنامه خیلی شبیه خط ویژه ست. درسنامه موج هم خوبه که آزموناشم بزنی بعدا بازم تست سطح بالا خواستی فصل آزمونای تیزشیم شاهین زاد اینا هم خیلی خوبن.*


ممنون پیدا کردم میخونم،
موج خیلی جالب نبود برام ولی تیزشیمو از اول سال زدم

----------


## Hacker

:Yahoo (4):  very well
درصورتیکه قرابتمون خوب بوده باشه همیشه بطوریکه معمولا از ۹سوال قرابت ازمون ها به ۸ الی ۹ تاش جواب میدم. لزومی داره حرکتی بزنیم براش تا کنکور؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dream finder


 very well
درصورتیکه قرابتمون خوب بوده باشه همیشه بطوریکه معمولا از ۹سوال قرابت ازمون ها به ۸ الی ۹ تاش جواب میدم. لزومی داره حرکتی بزنیم براش تا کنکور؟


سلام ----» بحث قرابت مثل ریاضی و فیزیکه. من ادعا میکنم که فیزیک رو کامل بلدم ولی وقتی آزمونی شرکت میکنم در تایم ۳۷ مین فقط به ۱۵ تست از ۳۰ تست فیزیک پاسخ میدم. مهم نیست همه این ۱۵ تست هم درست جواب داده باشم. مهم اینه منی که سواد حل ۸۰ درصد سوالات فیزیک رو داشتم کمتر از کسی زدم که سر جلسه در همین تایم فیزیکو ۶۵ زده. پس بحث سرعت در حل مهمه. به نظرم از این به بعد روی سرعت تون خیلی کار کنید. کرنومتر بزنید. برای هر ۱۰ تست قرابت سعی کنید تایم رو به ۴-۵ دقیقه نزدیک کنید و دقت در حل هم پایین نیاد البته.*

----------


## Hacker

> *
> سلام ----» بحث قرابت مثل ریاضی و فیزیکه. من ادعا میکنم که فیزیک رو کامل بلدم ولی وقتی آزمونی شرکت میکنم در تایم ۳۷ مین فقط به ۱۵ تست از ۳۰ تست فیزیک پاسخ میدم. مهم نیست همه این ۱۵ تست هم درست جواب داده باشم. مهم اینه منی که سواد حل ۸۰ درصد سوالات فیزیک رو داشتم کمتر از کسی زدم که سر جلسه در همین تایم فیزیکو ۶۵ زده. پس بحث سرعت در حل مهمه. به نظرم از این به بعد روی سرعت تون خیلی کار کنید. کرنومتر بزنید. برای هر ۱۰ تست قرابت سعی کنید تایم رو به ۴-۵ دقیقه نزدیک کنید و دقت در حل هم پایین نیاد البته.*


خیلی هم عالی
چه میزان وقت خوبه بهش اختصاص داده بشه؟
یمقداری هم عقبم از دروس اختصاصی تایمم محدوده

----------


## kimura

عالی  بود
ممنون ارتور

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dream finder


خیلی هم عالی
چه میزان وقت خوبه بهش اختصاص داده بشه؟
یمقداری هم عقبم از دروس اختصاصی تایمم محدوده


شما دو روز یک بار یک آزمون ۱۰-۱۵ سواله از قرابت بزنید و تحلیل کنید کافیه. (در حد ۱۰ الی ۱۵ مین زدن و تحلیل)*

----------


## Hacker

> *
> شما دو روز یک بار یک آزمون ۱۰-۱۵ سواله از قرابت بزنید و تحلیل کنید کافیه. (در حد ۱۰ الی ۱۵ مین زدن و تحلیل)*


مچکرم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*دوستان عزیز بدلیل این که حجم مطالب تاپیک زیاد نشه این تاپیک رو کلا اختصاص میدیم به نقشه راه ادبیات 
---» به همین خاطر عنوان تاپیک رو از منابع به ادبیات تغییر دادم. 
---» دروس دیگه رو در تاپیک های دیگه جلو میبرم.
---» البته زمان این دسته تاپیک ها بیشتر به تابستون و مهر که بچه ها درگیر انتخاب منبع و سردرگم هستند برمیگرده 
---» ولی همون طور که پست اصلی هم گفتم ما اینجا قرار نیست فقط اول راه رو ترسیم کنه بلکه هر گوشه ای از مسیر یک ساله کنکور قراره مورد بررسی قرار بگیره.
---» خودتونم میتونید مشارکت کنید.*

----------


## indomitable

*سلام ممنون بابت تگ و تاپیک مفیدت 
اگ میشه یا تاپیک هم در مورد حال و احوالمون بعد از عید بنویسید خیلیا ممکنه بهم بریزن بعد عید، بفرمایید چطوری کنترل کنیم این دوران بحران رو؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


سلام ممنون بابت تگ و تاپیک مفیدت 
اگ میشه یا تاپیک هم در مورد حال و احوالمون بعد از عید بنویسید خیلیا ممکنه بهم بریزن بعد عید، بفرمایید چطوری کنترل کنیم این دوران بحران رو؟


حال و احوال بعد از عید اگر کسی بخونه بشکلی هست که واقعا نیازی به هیچ انگیزه و روحیه و ... نداره.
----» یعنی بعد از عید دیگه همه دارن تلاش میکنن و بحث دیگه سر این نیست که کی میخونه و کی نمیخونه.
----» بیشتر بحث سر اینه که کی بیشتر از همه میخونه و آزمون میزنه و مشکلاتشو برطرف میکنه.
----» کی بیشتر از همه بازده داره کارش.
----» کی بیشتر از همه مرور میکنه. (کی کتاب زیستشو 10 بار دیگه مرور میکنه. کی حفظیات شیمی رو 15 بار دیگه مرور میکنه.)
----» کی بیشتر از همه آزمون مبحث/جامع میزنه. 
----» کی بهر از همه آزموناشو تحلیل میکنه.
----» کی وقتی آزمونی رو خراب کرد یه خنده بلند میزنه و با یه تحلیل دقیق پرقدرت تر از همیشه میره سراغ آزمون بعدی و رفع اشکال اون تستایی که غلط زد رو میزاره اولویت کارش.
----» کی با دیدن 10 تا تست ریاضی به شدت سخت که طراح پشت سر هم سوار کرده داخل دفترچه آزمون خودشو نمیبازه میره سوال 11 به بعد رو قشنگ حل میکنه.
----» کی اگه کل سوالات شیمی وقت گیر و سخت بودن دفترچه رو نمیبنده بره سراغ یه کار دیگه.
----» کی نام کاربریش از انجمن یهو غیب میشه ولی موقع اعلام نتایج اولیه کنکور یهو سر و کلش پیدا میشه و وقتی برگشت با غرور در مورد موفقیتش برای بقیه حرف میزنه.
و ...*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*رفت جزو 101 تاپیک !
U p*

----------


## Hisen

UP

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## terme1

up
تاپیک مفید 
 routing زبان و اختصاصی هم بنویسید اقا مهدی

----------


## absolute_0

سلام اقا مهدی
واقعا بابت مطالب مفیدتون دستتون درد نکنه 
فقط اگه میشه برای بچه هایی که امسال میخوان وارد سال کنکور بشن یعنی کنکوری های 1401 یه حالت نقشه راه برای برنامه ریزیشون بنویسید چون مطالب شما واقعا به ما کمک میکنه 
ممنونم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط CAP_ACKERMAN


سلام اقا مهدی
واقعا بابت مطالب مفیدتون دستتون درد نکنه 
فقط اگه میشه برای بچه هایی که امسال میخوان وارد سال کنکور بشن یعنی کنکوری های 1401 یه حالت نقشه راه برای برنامه ریزیشون بنویسید چون مطالب شما واقعا به ما کمک میکنه 
ممنونم


سلام دوست عزیز باعث خوشحالیه 

هر موقع وقت کنم چشم*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*U p


پی نوشت: دوستانی که در مدت این یک ماه به حقیر پیام دادن و جوابی نگرفتن شرمنده چون نرسیدم این مدت..*

----------


## Doctormahdi

برای کنکور 1401 هم صدق میکنه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> *U p
> 
> 
> پی نوشت: دوستانی که در مدت این یک ماه به حقیر پیام دادن و جوابی نگرفتن شرمنده چون نرسیدم این مدت..*


*سلام خوب هستید؟
راهنمایی های شما خیلی کامل هستن . 
یه پیشنهاد داشتم.
راجع به ۱۴۰۱ به نظرم یه تاپیک جامع هم راجع به روش برنامه ریزی روزانه و برنامه ریزی دوهفته ای آزمون و این که چند روز در فاصله دوهفته بخونیم و چه قدر جمع بندی کنیم و چجوری درس ها رو پخش کنیم بزنید. واقعاً این یک مورد واجب هستش چون داخل انجمن هم از این مطالب کم هست و سایت های مشاوره ای هم چون دنبال جذب دانش آموز ها هستن از این مطالب نمیگذارند.
ممنون*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

Up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## Zolghadr

Up

----------


## Zolghadr

> *U p
> 
> 
> پی نوشت: دوستانی که در مدت این یک ماه به حقیر پیام دادن و جوابی نگرفتن شرمنده چون نرسیدم این مدت..*


سلام وقت بخیر جناب غفوری 
امکانش هست توضیح بدین چه تست هایی رو در قرابت معنایی باید مارکدار کرد؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام وقت بخیر جناب غفوری 
> امکانش هست توضیح بدین چه تست هایی رو در قرابت معنایی باید مارکدار کرد؟


سلام
سوال اون تاپیک رو حقیقتا یادم نیست کجا سیو کردم شایدم پاک شده
ولی در مورد این سوال یه توضیح مختصر که بخوام بدم
داخل قرابت بهتره اون اوایل کار که معمولا تست هارو آموزشی میزنید بجای مارک زدن شماره سوال بیاید و یه خلاصه ای از مفهوم هر بیتی که متوجه نشدین یادداشت کنید و اون مفهوم و بیت رو مارک کنید یا دورش خط بکشید دور های بعدی فقط همون بیت هایی رو مرور میکنید که علامت دار بودن که خب مفهومش هم قبلا جلوش نوشتید. چون قرابت بحث حفظی نیست و اکثر تست ها مهارتین بهتره بجای چند دور زدن یک منبع بیاید یک منبع رو یک دور تموم کنین و به روشی که گفتم هر روز بیت های سوالاتی که بلد نبودین رو یه مرور بزنید. و هر هفته کل اون بیت هارو مرور کنید.

----------


## Zolghadr

> سلام
> سوال اون تاپیک رو حقیقتا یادم نیست کجا سیو کردم شایدم پاک شده
> ولی در مورد این سوال یه توضیح مختصر که بخوام بدم
> داخل قرابت بهتره اون اوایل کار که معمولا تست هارو آموزشی میزنید بجای مارک زدن شماره سوال بیاید و یه خلاصه ای از مفهوم هر بیتی که متوجه نشدین یادداشت کنید و اون مفهوم و بیت رو مارک کنید یا دورش خط بکشید دور های بعدی فقط همون بیت هایی رو مرور میکنید که علامت دار بودن که خب مفهومش هم قبلا جلوش نوشتید. چون قرابت بحث حفظی نیست و اکثر تست ها مهارتین بهتره بجای چند دور زدن یک منبع بیاید یک منبع رو یک دور تموم کنین و به روشی که گفتم هر روز بیت های سوالاتی که بلد نبودین رو یه مرور بزنید. و هر هفته کل اون بیت هارو مرور کنید.


خیلی مرسی دستت درد نکنه

----------


## darling

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Negin_M27

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


up


سلام وقتتون بخیر خوب هستید
سوالم در رابطه با ادبیات بود دیگه همین تاپیک میپرسم ازتون
من هفت خوان و نشر الگو های موضوعی رو کامل دارم(هفت خوان رو یکی از آشناها بعد قبولی بهم داد)
برای آرایه تست های تک آرایه هردو کتاب رو کار کردم البته هفت خوان یکم ازش مونده که اون هم تو چند روز اخیر تموم میشه
من برای ادامه مسیر باید چه تستی از آرایه بزنم؟!
اگه ملاحظه کرده باشید میدونید که نشرالگو آخرش تست های ترکیبی داره و به صورت تیپ بندی قرار داده
هفت خوان هم آخرش آزمون های 20 سوالی آرایه داره
منبع من کدومشون باشه؟! اگه قرار باشه تست های آرایه نشر رو بزنم اون وقت ازمون ها رو چه زمانی حل کنم میخوام به صورت زماندار حل بشن
...
و همینطور برای دستور هم این بحث هست
بعد از تموم کردن یکی از اون دو منبع برم سراغ منبع بعدی یا آزمون هایی که آخر هفت خوان قرار داره؟!
...
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اینکه من کنکور های عمومی رو از چه تایمی شروع کنم میتونه خوب باشه؟!
اسفند یا فروردین؟؟
اینم عرض کنم که پشت کنکوری ام
میخواستم یه نمای کلی برای مسیر عمومی هام داشته باشم و حداقل بدونم کی باید از فاز آموزشی بیام بیرون و شروع به آزمون دادن کنم...

پیشاپیش خیلی ممنون بابت وقتی که میذارید
هم پارسال هم این چند وقته خیلی از تاپیک هاتون استفاده کردیم*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام وقتتون بخیر خوب هستید
> سوالم در رابطه با ادبیات بود دیگه همین تاپیک میپرسم ازتون
> من هفت خوان و نشر الگو های موضوعی رو کامل دارم(هفت خوان رو یکی از آشناها بعد قبولی بهم داد)
> برای آرایه تست های تک آرایه هردو کتاب رو کار کردم البته هفت خوان یکم ازش مونده که اون هم تو چند روز اخیر تموم میشه
> من برای ادامه مسیر باید چه تستی از آرایه بزنم؟!
> اگه ملاحظه کرده باشید میدونید که نشرالگو آخرش تست های ترکیبی داره و به صورت تیپ بندی قرار داده
> هفت خوان هم آخرش آزمون های 20 سوالی آرایه داره
> منبع من کدومشون باشه؟! اگه قرار باشه تست های آرایه نشر رو بزنم اون وقت ازمون ها رو چه زمانی حل کنم میخوام به صورت زماندار حل بشن
> ...
> ...


سلام
اکثر بچه ها از آزمون جامع (و بطور کلی آزمون زدن تک درس و کلی) فرارین و دیدگاه درستی نسبت به این کار ندارند. اونها فکر می کنند هدف از آزمون زدن بویژه در نیمه دوم سال، سنجش اطلاعات قبلی هست. بنابراین اکثرا از روی وسواس دوست دارند که اول به یک نقطه خیلی خوب برسند و سپس آزمون زدن رو شروع کنند. 
هدف از آزمون های جامع عمومی (و اختصاصی) که اوایل می زنید، سنجش نیست. هدف این هست که شما از همین الان در هر درس نقطه‌ی قوت خودتون رو شناسایی کنید و ازمون رو با اونها شروع کنید. فرضا یک نفر میگه من از عمومی ها در قرابت، ترجمه عربی، لغات و گرامر مستقل زبان و سوالات مربوط به متن و احادیث دینی خیلی قوی ام و میتونم با سرعت خیلی بالایی و با اطمینان خاطر جوابشون بدم. پس اول میام اینارو جواب میدم تا بعد از این مباحث، برم سراغ باقی مباحث که اولویت دومه. اینکار از چند جهت وضعیت شما رو بهتر میکنه. اول اینکه شما با پاسخ دادن به این نقاط قوت، در درصد کسب شده به یک حد ثبات میرسید و خیالتون تا حد زیادی راحت میشه که به نقطه‌ی امن یک رتبه‌ی خوب رسیدید. دوم اینکه ممکنه به هر دلیلی اتفاق ناگهانی سر جلسه پیش بیاد و قسمتی از زمان شما سوخت بشه. به جهت مثال ممکنه از زمان یک درس عمومی فقط ۵ دقیقه براتون باقی بمونه در این حالت شما با تکیه بر نقاط قوتی که چند ماه به کنکور روی اونها سرمایه گذاری لازم رو انجام دادید، سر جلسه میتونید در مسئله‌ی مدیریت زمان حرفه‌ای عمل کنید و به جای سردرگمی از ۵ دقیقه‌ی در دسترس به خوبی استفاده کنید و مستقیما برید سراغ تست هایی که با احتمال بالا قادر به پاسخگوییشون هستید. (بجای گشتن در دفترچه و آزمون و خطا کردن برای پیدا شدن تست اسان). از دید من بهترین جزوه در هر درس پاسخنامه آزمونی هست که شرکت می کنید یا پاسخ میدین. هر آزمون تک درس و جامع عمومی رو با این دیدگاه استفاده کن که انگار یک جزوه کامل پر از نکات نایاب و حرفه ای در اختیارت قرار گرفته. با این هدف خیلی از اشکالات و نواقص مطالعاتی گذشته برطرف میشه. در واقع تا به آزمون جامع نرسی نمیتونی متوجه ضعف هات در قالب کلی کنکور بشی و هیچ موقع قادر به شناسایی و رفع شون نخواهی بود. تفاوت دانش آموز قوی که ادبیات کنکور میزنه 70% با بقیه که در محدوده ثابتی درصدشون رشد نمی کنه و ساکن میمونه در روند آموزش شون نیست. در اینه که دانش آموز قوی زودتر بار ادبیات رو بسته و شروع کرده به تحلیل آزمون های جامع، مبحثی و نیمه جامع از کنکور ها، موسسات مختلف و کتب آزمونی ولی دومی تا شب کنکور مشغول کار های گذشته بوده و اولین جامع درست حسابی که درش شرکت کرده همان کنکورش بوده. اینه که هر دوی دانش آموز قوی و متوسط/ضعیف اولین آزمون جامع در منزل رو با محدوده درصدی حدودا یکسان شروع می کنند ولی تا رسیدن به آزمون پایانی (کنکور) تفاوت ها رقم میخوره.

برای آرایه سوالات تیپ (ترکیبی) الگو رو کار کن و به موازاتش آزمون جامع زدن رو شروع کن. در تحلیل آزمون های جامع برای رفع اشکال میتونی از سوالات علامت دار قبلی خودت و همینطور سوالات نزده هفت خوان استفاده کنی.
بعنوان مثال:
آزمون جامع nام رو زدم. متوجه مشکلم در آرایه x شدم،
ابتدا خلاصه ای از درسنامه آرایه x رو مطالعه می کنم
سپس به سراغ سوالات علامت دار خودم از تست های تک آرایه میرم و اونها رو پاسخ میدم
و در آخر 1 آزمونک 10 تستی آرایه بعنوان کار تکمیلی میزنم و تحلیل می کنم. (این میشه تحلیل درست آزمون)

برای دستور بهتره که تست های منبع اول رو تمام و کمال به پایان برسونی و مجددا تست های علامت دار قبلی کار بشه تمام که شد آزمون کلی بزنی.

شروع آزمون های جامع عمومی اگر درصد خوب میخوای باید از همین الان باشه. اصلا مهم نیست قبلا چه مقدار از درسنامه ها و تست های هر بحث/فصل/پایه ای رو مطالعه و جمع و جور کردی. اگر درصد خوب میخوای باید از الآن حداقل هفته ای 2 آزمون جامع عمومی به سبک کنکور بزنی، تحلیل کنی و در برگه تحلیل آزمون عمومی مشکلات، نواقص یادگیری و اشکالات مربوط به تثبیت هر مبحث که عمدتا ناشی از فراموشی، عدم مرور و مطالعه ناقصه رو ثبت کنی و بعد از هر چند هفته آزمون دادن و وقتی یک نمای کلی و ثابت از مشکلات و نواقص ثبت شد شروع کنی به تمرکز بروی رفع این مشکلات. به عنوان اگر در بین ایرادات شما ناقصی لغت و املا به چشم میخورد در برنامه هفته های آتی مرور روزانه مقداری لغت باید حتما قرار بگیره و ...

----------


## Negin_M27

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



سلام
اکثر بچه ها از آزمون جامع (و بطور کلی آزمون زدن تک درس و کلی) فرارین و دیدگاه درستی نسبت به این کار ندارند. اونها فکر می کنند هدف از آزمون زدن بویژه در نیمه دوم سال، سنجش اطلاعات قبلی هست. بنابراین اکثرا از روی وسواس دوست دارند که اول به یک نقطه خیلی خوب برسند و سپس آزمون زدن رو شروع کنند. 
هدف از آزمون های جامع عمومی (و اختصاصی) که اوایل می زنید، سنجش نیست. هدف این هست که شما از همین الان در هر درس نقطه‌ی قوت خودتون رو شناسایی کنید و ازمون رو با اونها شروع کنید. فرضا یک نفر میگه من از عمومی ها در قرابت، ترجمه عربی، لغات و گرامر مستقل زبان و سوالات مربوط به متن و احادیث دینی خیلی قوی ام و میتونم با سرعت خیلی بالایی و با اطمینان خاطر جوابشون بدم. پس اول میام اینارو جواب میدم تا بعد از این مباحث، برم سراغ باقی مباحث که اولویت دومه. اینکار از چند جهت وضعیت شما رو بهتر میکنه. اول اینکه شما با پاسخ دادن به این نقاط قوت، در درصد کسب شده به یک حد ثبات میرسید و خیالتون تا حد زیادی راحت میشه که به نقطه‌ی امن یک رتبه‌ی خوب رسیدید. دوم اینکه ممکنه به هر دلیلی اتفاق ناگهانی سر جلسه پیش بیاد و قسمتی از زمان شما سوخت بشه. به جهت مثال ممکنه از زمان یک درس عمومی فقط ۵ دقیقه براتون باقی بمونه در این حالت شما با تکیه بر نقاط قوتی که چند ماه به کنکور روی اونها سرمایه گذاری لازم رو انجام دادید، سر جلسه میتونید در مسئله‌ی مدیریت زمان حرفه‌ای عمل کنید و به جای سردرگمی از ۵ دقیقه‌ی در دسترس به خوبی استفاده کنید و مستقیما برید سراغ تست هایی که با احتمال بالا قادر به پاسخگوییشون هستید. (بجای گشتن در دفترچه و آزمون و خطا کردن برای پیدا شدن تست اسان). از دید من بهترین جزوه در هر درس پاسخنامه آزمونی هست که شرکت می کنید یا پاسخ میدین. هر آزمون تک درس و جامع عمومی رو با این دیدگاه استفاده کن که انگار یک جزوه کامل پر از نکات نایاب و حرفه ای در اختیارت قرار گرفته. با این هدف خیلی از اشکالات و نواقص مطالعاتی گذشته برطرف میشه. در واقع تا به آزمون جامع نرسی نمیتونی متوجه ضعف هات در قالب کلی کنکور بشی و هیچ موقع قادر به شناسایی و رفع شون نخواهی بود. تفاوت دانش آموز قوی که ادبیات کنکور میزنه 70% با بقیه که در محدوده ثابتی درصدشون رشد نمی کنه و ساکن میمونه در روند آموزش شون نیست. در اینه که دانش آموز قوی زودتر بار ادبیات رو بسته و شروع کرده به تحلیل آزمون های جامع، مبحثی و نیمه جامع از کنکور ها، موسسات مختلف و کتب آزمونی ولی دومی تا شب کنکور مشغول کار های گذشته بوده و اولین جامع درست حسابی که درش شرکت کرده همان کنکورش بوده. اینه که هر دوی دانش آموز قوی و متوسط/ضعیف اولین آزمون جامع در منزل رو با محدوده درصدی حدودا یکسان شروع می کنند ولی تا رسیدن به آزمون پایانی (کنکور) تفاوت ها رقم میخوره.

برای آرایه سوالات تیپ (ترکیبی) الگو رو کار کن و به موازاتش آزمون جامع زدن رو شروع کن. در تحلیل آزمون های جامع برای رفع اشکال میتونی از سوالات علامت دار قبلی خودت و همینطور سوالات نزده هفت خوان استفاده کنی.
بعنوان مثال:
آزمون جامع nام رو زدم. متوجه مشکلم در آرایه x شدم،
ابتدا خلاصه ای از درسنامه آرایه x رو مطالعه می کنم
سپس به سراغ سوالات علامت دار خودم از تست های تک آرایه میرم و اونها رو پاسخ میدم
و در آخر 1 آزمونک 10 تستی آرایه بعنوان کار تکمیلی میزنم و تحلیل می کنم. (این میشه تحلیل درست آزمون)

برای دستور بهتره که تست های منبع اول رو تمام و کمال به پایان برسونی و مجددا تست های علامت دار قبلی کار بشه تمام که شد آزمون کلی بزنی.

شروع آزمون های جامع عمومی اگر درصد خوب میخوای باید از همین الان باشه. اصلا مهم نیست قبلا چه مقدار از درسنامه ها و تست های هر بحث/فصل/پایه ای رو مطالعه و جمع و جور کردی. اگر درصد خوب میخوای باید از الآن حداقل هفته ای 2 آزمون جامع عمومی به سبک کنکور بزنی، تحلیل کنی و در برگه تحلیل آزمون عمومی مشکلات، نواقص یادگیری و اشکالات مربوط به تثبیت هر مبحث که عمدتا ناشی از فراموشی، عدم مرور و مطالعه ناقصه رو ثبت کنی و بعد از هر چند هفته آزمون دادن و وقتی یک نمای کلی و ثابت از مشکلات و نواقص ثبت شد شروع کنی به تمرکز بروی رفع این مشکلات. به عنوان اگر در بین ایرادات شما ناقصی لغت و املا به چشم میخورد در برنامه هفته های آتی مرور روزانه مقداری لغت باید حتما قرار بگیره و ...


خیلی خیلی ممنون جناب غفوری واقعا کامل راهنمایی کردید متشکرم ازتون
خیالم راحت شد همینطور دیدم نسبت به آزمون های جامع تغییر کرد و این خیلی خوبه (:*

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Parimah

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

این سه تاپیک به درد 402یی ها میخوره.

----------

